# Anyone Recommend?



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone recommend http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...omedflorasunmaxplantgrowthfluorescentlamp18t8 (fixed)
for low light plant tank? Basically just going for a low-tech moss tank. Thanks in advance

EDIT* Link fixed, sorry about that.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Bad link there guy


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For that price, I would just get a Daylight bulb from Home Depot...


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL...even considering the spectrum from this ZooMed bulb or is that just a marketing thing?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

While the emitted spectrum of a bulb does play a role, I feel that it's not worth 3-4 times as much as a bulb I could pick up at the hardware store.


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Alritey! Thanks for putting up with me Anthony


----------

